# Issues with modem 777VR1



## billubakra (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

SHITtel is providing 16mbps speed in my area finally, all thanks to Jio. Anyways the same can be only accessed through a VDSL modem. Since the one's available online were out of budget and I wasn't sure whether I will get the speed or not so I opted for their Beetel 777VR1 modem Airtel Vdsl Router Beetel 777VR1 Modem + wireless - gavnit.com  This modem seems like a privacy destroyer, I mean the mac is linked with my account so I can only access the internet with this modem only, if I buy a new one then first I will have to request them to de-link this. It automatically keeps on opening SHITtel's website every now and then. If I need to change the wifi password or say the ssid name, I have to do it from their website. Yes, along with the 192.168.1.1 page, you mention the password on their website and it gets changed in the modem too. So, is this modem allright or am I just hating it because it takes like 5 minutes for the link light to stable? Is there anyway to notice whether it is sending data in the background to its servers?
One more thing, in my previous TP-Link router I used to block access to the internet to several mac id's whenever there were exams, detailed thread- Manage internet connections through modem Is it possible to do the same with this modem? The UI is crap.

Thanks


----------



## billubakra (Oct 17, 2017)

I want to change the login password of the page 192.168.1.1, the current password is my account number. It can also be accessed by typing in password.
*i.imgur.com/Gd5hEbo.jpg 

Which option should I select? Also If I select logout then what will the same do, logout from the modem's ip page?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 18, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/grNCru3.jpg

Destination mac is the mac of the device where the internet needs to be blocked. What should be the source mac?
I have checked all options, not able to find the option to change the login password.
So, I entered the source mac as modem's mac, destination mac as my phone's mac. Added it and then denied both outgoing and incoming default policy. But the internet access was blocked in all connected devices. Any help for the same?

Wishing you all a very Happy Diwali


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 19, 2017)

If you want to handle with router alone. Get a non wifi modem from market, get it linked to whatever procedure that is mandatory with Airtel. Then, connect this setup to a WiFi router using a LAN cable. By that way, you have better control over WiFi password, MAC filter etc


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 19, 2017)

in the mac filtering u can set the mac addresses to the pc/devices u want to allow traffic to flow(means upload / download)... I guess source =  ur pc and destination  = router mac and its outgoing.
That's all I know as the interface looks really bad. u can get  tp link and use that along with this modem


----------



## billubakra (Oct 20, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> If you want to handle with router alone. Get a non wifi modem from market, get it linked to whatever procedure that is mandatory with Airtel. Then, connect this setup to a WiFi router using a LAN cable. By that way, you have better control over WiFi password, MAC filter etc


Non-wifi modem won't work as a vdsl modem is mandatory. All vdsl modems have inbuilt wifis. Even if I get say a TP link modem, the mac would have to be shared with the ISP and they will again "control" it I guess. Any help on the internet blocking issue?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 20, 2017)

kARTechnology said:


> in the mac filtering u can set the mac addresses to the pc/devices u want to allow traffic to flow(means upload / download)... I guess source =  ur pc and destination  = router mac and its outgoing.
> That's all I know as the interface looks really bad. u can get  tp link and use that along with this modem



What I did was that I set the source mac as modem's mac, destination mac as my phone's mac. Added it and then denied both outgoing and incoming default policy. But the internet access was blocked in all connected devices. Check the screenshot in post number 3.
Yes the UI is horrible. More than that I am worried that the ISP knows my wifi password as they "control" the modem in a way. I have a TP link ADSL modem. How to use it with this beetel crap?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> All vdsl modems have inbuilt wifis.



Let it be. But, if there is a LAN port available, you can still use another WiFi router as your SSID provider and MAC filtering device.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Non-wifi modem won't work as a vdsl modem is mandatory. All vdsl modems have inbuilt wifis. Even if I get say a TP link modem, the mac would have to be shared with the ISP and they will again "control" it I guess. Any help on the internet blocking issue?





billubakra said:


> What I did was that I set the source mac as modem's mac, destination mac as my phone's mac. Added it and then denied both outgoing and incoming default policy. But the internet access was blocked in all connected devices. Check the screenshot in post number 3.
> Yes the UI is horrible. More than that I am worried that the ISP knows my wifi password as they "control" the modem in a way. I have a TP link ADSL modem. How to use it with this beetel crap?


You worry too much.What would airtel do with your wifi password?In fact why would Airtel "control" your modem when it is your ISP.You think there is anything you can do without the knowledge of your ISP,you can't.All ISPs are required by law to collect logs of connections of all customers & these logs are the "real stuff" not your "modem password" or "wifi password".


----------



## billubakra (Oct 22, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Let it be. But, if there is a LAN port available, you can still use another WiFi router as your SSID provider and MAC filtering device.


Yes 4 LAN ports available. How to set the ADSL modem as MAC filtering device?



whitestar_999 said:


> You worry too much.What would airtel do with your wifi password?In fact why would Airtel "control" your modem when it is your ISP.You think there is anything you can do without the knowledge of your ISP,you can't.All ISPs are required by law to collect logs of connections of all customers & these logs are the "real stuff" not your "modem password" or "wifi password".


Well I know that they are watching and collecting logs and that is absolutely fine. I am not sending mails to al qaeda. My problem is that when the isp guy gave his team the mac of the router, it was automatically set up and then the wifi password that I set was showing in their official app that they have in their  phones and he auto connected his phone to my wifi. When I said how did he do it, his answer was don't worry we won't use your data pack. Now the browser keeps on auto opening their official webpage every now and then which sucks. Any help on the mac filtering issue?

There is an additional issue, in my old ADSL modem I set up the SSID say as abcd and its password was 12345. I set this same SSID and password in my phone's wi-fi direct. So, I used to connect to the internet without having to enter the password again and my SSID was the same always. The problem with this router is that I have set the same credentials but whenever I connect my pc and laptop with the router and my phone or vice versa I have to forget the password and then re-enter the same password to connect to the internet. If I connect any of the other phones in the same way they connect perfectly with the router and the wifi direct. I know the easy way out is to change the SSID but I just want to know why is this happening?
Faced a similar kind of issue when I was using the ADSL modem but it worked fine after a day or two without me doing anything as mentioned in the replies here-
No internet error in laptop


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How to set the ADSL modem as MAC filtering device?



Once you log into the router, you will find a page which allows you to add MAC address. This page will also have an *allow* or *deny* option. If you choose allow, it will only allow entered MAC to connect. If deny, entered MAC devices will be denied.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2017)

Try forgetting the network itself & re-add it in pc/laptop/phone.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Nope. I tested yesterday in my friends home. He's also on the fall update and it works fine. He's using an ADSL modem. So, 10 is innocent.


Every windows pc system is unique.Unless your friend's pc is identical to yours down to every last setting/hardware/software since the day he started using win 10,i say this does not prove anything.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Every windows pc system is unique.Unless your friend's pc is identical to yours down to every last setting/hardware/software since the day he started using win 10,i say this does not prove anything.


Touche. But again what the hell could be the setting that is messing up the same in my pc and laptop?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 25, 2017)

Drivers


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Drivers


10's drivers?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 25, 2017)

Possible


----------



## billubakra (Oct 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try forgetting the network itself & re-add it in pc/laptop/phone.


I did the same in 10. But when I switch from wifi-connect to wifi I have to forget the password and reconnect the same.
Switching is working fine in xp, 7 and in all phones. Any help regarding blocking of devices via mac?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2017)

Use different ssid for networks,is there any need to keep both ssid name same.

For MAC blocking try using source MAC as the device MAC whose network access needs to be blocked,destination mac will remain same as router MAC.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Use different ssid for networks,is there any need to keep both ssid name same.
> 
> For MAC blocking try using source MAC as the device MAC whose network access needs to be blocked,destination mac will remain same as router MAC.



SSID- Yes they need to be the same as it was going on for years. I just want to correct the driver or whatever issue is causing this.
MAC- It still doesn't block. This router is all messed up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2017)

If you can afford it,get another AC wifi router(like tplink archer c20) & use that along with this beetel modem by setting modem in bridge mode.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you can afford it,get another AC wifi router(like tplink archer c20) & use that along with this beetel modem by setting modem in bridge mode.


I guess that's the only option now. Can I use an ADSL modem with this router?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Can I use an ADSL modem with this router?



As long as it has a WAN input.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 30, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> As long as it has a WAN input.


How to check the same?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2017)

Why do you want another ADSL modem?You either get a VDSL modem like this:
*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-TD-W9977-300Mbps-Wireless-Router/dp/B01MU7YUX6
comments suggest it works with airtel after their engineer configures it as someone suggested that it doesn't work with airtel.

Or you simply buy a router & use it with your current beetel modem set in bridge mode(ask airtel cc for more details regarding this to confirm they can set it in bridge mode).

P.S.Only adsl modem that comes with a WAN port & priced below 5-6k is tplink w8968 model.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How to check the same?



Normally, the input port will be blue in colour. Also, certain ADSL modems allow you to upgrade firmware and then use one of the output Yellow LAN ports and input WAN


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why do you want another ADSL modem?You either get a VDSL modem like this:
> *www.amazon.in/TP-Link-TD-W9977-300Mbps-Wireless-Router/dp/B01MU7YUX6
> comments suggest it works with airtel after their engineer configures it as someone suggested that it doesn't work with airtel.
> 
> ...



I have the w8968 model only which I bought after you suggested the same. I checked with the ISP they will provide configuration only and only if we use modems/routers sold by them in case of this vfibre thing.



meetdilip said:


> Normally, the input port will be blue in colour. Also, certain ADSL modems allow you to upgrade firmware and then use one of the output Yellow LAN ports and input WAN


I think mine has it, let me check the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I have the w8968 model only which I bought after you suggested the same. I checked with the ISP they will provide configuration only and only if we use modems/routers sold by them in case of this vfibre thing.


Are you saying Airtel won't setup their vfibre vdsl beetel modem in bridge mode so that you can use your own router in combination with their vdsl modem?



billubakra said:


> I think mine has it, let me check the same.


Why do you even want to check when I already posted above that W8968 has wan port not that it matters to you anymore as it is not a vdsl modem?


----------

